# 10 character minimum



## Benjy

ok.. im not really sure why we have this (although im sure there IS a good reason) but i was wondering if after a certain post count it could go? i say this simply because some times you can answer a question with a cuple of words, and its irratating to have to make up extra stuff just so your post is allowed. 

any thoughts?


----------



## supercrom

Yeah! sometimes you just want to say:

*Thank u*


----------



## supercrom

Benjy said:
			
		

> ok.. I*'*m not really sure why we have this (although im sure there IS a good reason) but i was wondering if after a certain post count it could go? i say this simply because some times you can answer a question with a cuple of words, and it*'*s irr*i*tating to have to make up extra stuff just so your post is allowed.
> 
> any thoughts?


 
A veces las cosas aparentemente no son muy justas, pero es una manera de evitar que se escriban mensajes vacíos o no deseados... Imáginate que en algunos sitios tienes que escribir una contraseña según una imagen para poder ingresar. Eso me parece *superirritante*.

Sometimes things are'nt fair. This is just a way to avoid empty or undesired messages. There are some sites where you've got to write a serial shown in an image in order to grant you the logging in. That's really irritating.

CROM


----------



## Focalist

Use whitex


----------



## Benjy

Focalist said:
			
		

> Use white.



i dont get it =[ is my confusion down to my lack of spanish or am i being thick?


----------



## supercrom

Benjy said:
			
		

> i dont get it =[ is my confusion down to my lack of spanish or am i being thick?


 
Now u can read it!


----------



## Benjy

thx for translating your post, but i still dont undersand focalists comment. which is strange cos the usual result of me reading his posts is that i laugh. hence me confusion


----------



## Focalist

Sorry, Benjy.

These are only 9 characters in

use whitex

(the space counts)

but it shows up because I added another invisible character using white ink.

Quote my third line above to "reveal" it.

F


----------



## Benjy

Focalist said:
			
		

> Sorry, Benjy.
> 
> These are only 9 characters in
> 
> use whitex
> 
> (the space counts)
> 
> but it shows up because I added another invisible character using white ink.
> 
> Quote my third line above to "reveal" it.
> 
> F



hmm genius. now all i have to is make a text file with 10 characters formated to white, and keep it in the clipboard


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy said:
			
		

> hmm genius. now all i have to is make a text file with 10 characters formated to white, and keep it in the clipboard



or.......follow my lazy example, and lean on this key.................

that probably takes far less effort than writing to the administrator asking him to custom program changes to the forum software, which is provided by a third party.............

chee rs,
Cuc u


----------



## supercrom

Benjy said:
			
		

> hmm genius. now all i have to is make a text file with 10 characters formated to white, and keep it in the clipboard


If the text is white you can still note it, but what about this:
Hola, ¿Cómo estás, Benjy?
In order to see the text, you've got to select the previous line.
Then maybe you can copy the format and vualá.

*CROM*

P.S. I've enclosed a zipped file with a very small app to get the colour codes.


----------



## mkellogg

I suppose I can get rid of that minimum if we wish.  It would be easy to do.

Oh, cromteaches, you must have signed up before I added the anti-spam-bot read-the-number-in-the-image form as part of the registration!  It is intended to keep out computers programmed to post messages in forums.

Mike


----------



## mkellogg

Done.


----------



## mkellogg

It worked! (See my previous post.)  I got rid of the minimum. Well, you still have to put one character, I guess.

Mike


----------



## supercrom

*Sí.*


----------

